# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Сканер портов

## egik

Если какой-нить умнить сканерит порты что маожно предпринять в ответ желательно в рамках закона и чем?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Закрыться файрволом. Поскольку вычислить умника и собрать доказательства для жалобы его провайдеру - дело не простое.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Если какой-нить умнить сканерит порты что маожно предпринять в ответ желательно в рамках закона и чем?


По нашим законам - нереально. Дело в том, что сканирование портов не подходит по статьи УК РФ, если собрать данные и жаловаться провайдеру - результатов особых не будет - "хацкер" исправно платит провайдеру за Инет, а так как законов он не нарушает, то и делать  они ничего не будут (исключение - когда жалуется не частное лицо, а служба безопасности крупной компании - тогда могут разобраться, но шутника максимум напугают ...)

----------


## egik

т.е. если его в ответ сканернуть или нюкнуть, то то это никак не откликнеться, поэтому столько умников развелось? ???

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> т.е. если его в ответ сканернуть или нюкнуть, то то это никак не откликнеться, поэтому столько умников развелось? ???


А вот нюкать не стоит - вот нюк можно подвести под стутью  УК РФ  :Smiley:  (хотя доказать и довести дело до суда - также нереально, как и сканирование). Но есть другая опасность - неизвестно, что там за шутник и какие у него каналы и защита - дело может обернуться тем, что он нюкнет в ответ. 
Поэтому мой совет - плюнуть на это и не тратить время и нервы. Сканировали порты, сканируют и будут сканировать - нужно ставить надежную защиту, и все будет нормально. Пример - я из любопытства спросил у наших систем на внешнем периметре, сколько раз "хацкеры" пытались их ломануть - 58642 неуспешные попытки за последние три дня только на одной из пограничных точек ...

----------


## egik

Олег, спасибо за разъяснения, вполне разумно и главное в формате данного форума!  Тогда может расскажешь поподробнее про порты, способы упраления ими?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Олег, спасибо за разъяснения, вполне разумно и главное в формате данного форума!  Тогда может расскажешь поподробнее про порты, способы упраления ими?


Если сказать грубо и неточно - то порт - это "продолжение IP адреса"  - это адрес в пределах компьтера. IP адрес может привести сетевой пакет до хоста, но далее возникает вопрос - кому его отдать ? Поэтому ввели понятие порта и термин "прослушивание порта". Если некоторая программа хочет принимать входящие соединения из сети, то она заявляет системе, что она хочет прослушивать порт с номером N (всего портов - FFFFh = 65535 штук). Одновременно в рамках хоста один и тот-же порт может слушать только одно приложение. Т.о. получив пакет система однозначно знает, кому его необходимо отдать. Это конечно очень ненаучное объяснение, зато простое. 
Порты с номерами < 1024 считаются зарезервированными для системных сервисов, >1024 - для задач пользователя.

----------


## maXmo

а что значит сканить и нюкать?

----------


## pig

Сканить, то есть, сканировать - искать на окружающих хостах открытые порты. Насчёт нюков Lingvo 6.5 сказал, что to nuke - использовать ядерное оружие. Стало быть, бомбардировка.

----------


## egik

а вообще назначение сканеров каково?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> а вообще назначение сканеров каково?


Назначение - сканирование портов (это же очивидно из названия).
Подробности - www.yandex.ru, www.google.ru - запрос "назначение сканера портов". Вот в частности http://cherepovets-city.ru/insecure/...nning-argv.htm - первая ссылка из google

----------

